# Are you an INTj in socionics



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you an INTj in socionics?


----------



## Kim Ward (Aug 18, 2012)

You should have put an option for 'not MBTI INTP, not Socionics INTj', or people will vote the troll vote to see the results without affecting them.
I don't like being labelled a troll.

If you do not know what Socionics is or are unsure of your type, take the test here.
Socionics Tests


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Even though they aren't supposed to be mixed, it's generally accepted to say that INTj = INTP.


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

I immediately clicked troll vote without any hesitation. I have no idea what this is about.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah... INTP's Socionics = Trolls. You shouldn't have added that option, Mr. INTJ.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I troll voted and then took tests. I'm apparently an INTp in socionics, but I don't know any of the theory behind it, so I can't be certain of my type.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Bazinga187 said:


> I troll voted and then took tests. I'm apparently an INTp in socionics, but I don't know any of the theory behind it, so I can't be certain of my type.


From what I know, Socionics is newer and it focuses on intertype relations.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

ahahhaa I love that you included a vote for trolls. 


I can't decide between INTj and INTp for socionics... I might not be either, tbh.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I have actually never understood the difference between the two systems.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> ahahhaa I love that you included a vote for trolls.
> 
> 
> I can't decide between INTj and INTp for socionics... I might not be either, tbh.


Not to ask a stupid question but did you read all the functions in depth understanding how they manifest in every one of the 16 types? That was probably a stupid question no offence intended if I'm being intrusive. 

Introverted logic - Wikisocion


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> Not to ask a stupid question but did you read all the functions in depth understanding how they manifest in every one of the 16 types? That was probably a stupid question no offence intended if I'm being intrusive.
> 
> Introverted logic - Wikisocion


I did, but I havent seen that version. I'll read them.

Seems I do identify most with INTj's functions, based on that.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope. Most of us _should be_, should we?
I got INTp.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Even though it was very hard to resist I actually voted to contribute something instead of picking troll vote.
Anyway... I am an INTp via test results but I believe I am more accurately described by INTj just as I had tended to test INTJ but believe INTP is a better description. And the cognitive functions make more sense to me as an INTP/INTj.

I believe the discrepancy occurs because many questionnaires are biased towards work. When I actually decide to work it is a lot more systematic process. I find the questionnaires tend to ask: "do you prefer systems or chaos in a job" My answer is always systems. The more correct answer would be systems with wiggle room. I like structure that I can use as a guideline and making little improvements when it comes to working.


----------



## Armez (May 24, 2012)

In Socionics, the functions of an INTj are Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.

In the MBTI, the functions for an INTP are Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.


Hmn, I wonder.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

I just couldn't resist the troll vote.


----------



## Neobick (Sep 2, 2010)

Armez said:


> In Socionics, the functions of an INTj are Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.
> 
> In the MBTI, the functions for an INTP are Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems really hard to know. The funny thing is that it corresponds quite well. And the individual function descriptions do too. I can't even understand why there's any doubt to the matter.

In MBTI
Dominant: Ti, the base of your personality(Strong).
Secondary: Ne, supporter and backup to the dominant function(Strong).
Tert: Si, drains you if overused but it's still an important part of your personality(Weak).
Inferior: Fe, weak point. Wants to be good at it but have trouble(Weak).

In socionics(INTj or LII)
Base: Ti, dominant part of your personality(Strong, valued).
Creative: Ne, In service of the base(Strong, valued).
Hidden agenda: Si, drains you if you use it too much, but still a important part of your personality(Weak, valued)
Suggestive: Fe, you want it, you don't have it. You need someone to provide it for you(Weak, valued)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then of course there's a bunch of unvalued weak and strong functions aswell but that's another story.


----------



## whytiger (Jul 17, 2010)

I usually test and others have confirmed for me that I'm a socionics INTp. I know socionics INTj's. They tend to be very certain of their own views of the world which are logically consistent but not necessarily based in evidence. They love the anti-establishment viewpoints especially.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup. For MBTI, I usually test as an INTj, but the INTP description fits as a whole. As described by @Armez the cognitive functions of INTP and INTj are the same. This is why I INTj Socionics! Neato!


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

troll vote is losing come on guys lets step it up


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

it turns out i am intj in socionics and ive been living a lie this whole time by choosing troll vote


----------



## Armez (May 24, 2012)

theorycraft said:


> it turns out i am intj in socionics and ive been living a lie this whole time by choosing troll vote


I know that feel.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

theorycraft said:


> I immediately clicked troll vote without any hesitation. I have no idea what this is about.





Bazinga187 said:


> I troll voted and then took tests. I'm apparently an INTp in socionics, but I don't know any of the theory behind it, so I can't be certain of my type.





kasthu said:


> I have actually never understood the difference between the two systems.


Can read more about Socionics/MBTI differences here: *Socionics*

Basically MBTI uses Judger/Perceiver dichotomy, while Socionics uses Rational/Irrational which is more in line with Jung's original work. In Socionics, rational types (these are typed leading in judging rational functions like Ti, Fi, Te, Fe) are all assigned letter "j", while irrational types are all assigned letter "p" (written lower-case to distinguish that these are socionics types, not MBTI). 

What this does is flip the J/P letters around for introverts, and INTP because it's dominant in rational Ti function becomes INTj. Type like INFJ becomes INFp. Extraverted type stay same, so ENTP remains ENTp.

LII/INTj profiles
ILI/INTp profiles for comparison (these resemble MBTI's INTJ most closely)


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

MBTI INTP and probable socionics INTj here. I suppose there's a small chance of being socionics INTp.


----------

